# Apretaduras de guata



## Larroja

Hola a todos, 

un amigo mío, que pensaba que yo había malentendido sus palabras, al explicarle que no era así me ha escrito: "así va mejor. Ahora puedo almorzar sin apretaduras de guata". 

Entiendo que se ha tranquilizado, pero ¿qué significa exctamente _sin apretaduras de guata_? Senza che mi si stringa lo stomaco?


----------



## gatogab

Creo que se dice *"apretujones de guata".*


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Creo que se dice *"apretujones de guata".*



Así que el tío se habría equivocado...  De todas formas, apretujones o apretaduras que sean, ¿qué significaría? Brancolo nel buio!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No me suena a frase hecha común, al menos por aquí. ¿En qué contexto te lo ha dicho? Es que yo lo entendí más como "apreturas de guata", imaginándome una situación en la que alguien se pone cómo para comer. Por ejemplo, se quita el traje del trabajo, se quita el cinturón, se desabrocha el botón del pantalón...

¿Puede ser eso o me estoy montando una película?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

*Guata* = huata, en lengua Mapudungun. *Stomaco*
*Guata* = cuate, en lengua Nahuatl. *Amico*
*Guata* = ouate (francés) = wadd'a (árabe). *Ovatta.*


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> *Guata* = huata, en lengua Mapudungun. *Stomaco*
> *Guata* = cuate, en lengua Nahuatl. *Amico*
> *Guata* = ouate (francés) = wadd'a (árabe). *Ovatta.*



 ¡Gato, por favor! ¡Todo esto complica el rollo! Si has sugerido "apretujones", alguna idea deberías tenerla del sentido de la frase. ¡Socorro! 

@ Ant
De hecho, me la ha escrito hace una hora, cuando iba a comer, y el contexto es lo que he explicado al principio. Nada más.  Y claro que podría pedirselo a él qué significa, pero quisiera contestarle " a tono".


----------



## gatogab

Apretujón = apretón *#5 y #7*http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=apretón


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sí que se complica el tema. Yo iba más por la primera definición, por lo del tejido. No sabía que también significaba "estómago". Vamos a ver que se puede hacer para contestar "a tono" . A lo mejor ayuda saber que es lo que "va mejor", para entendernos.

Aparte de eso ¿qué le quieres contestar? Y lo que es más importante, cómo. Quieres decirle algo así como "pues no comas mucho, no sea que petes los pantrakas"  (estalles los pantalones). Vale, esto último es broma .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Larroja

Antpax said:


> "pues no comas mucho, no sea que petes los pantrakas"



Ja ja! Sería perfecto... siempre que hayamos entendido qué significa "sin apretaduras de guata". 
De todas formas, "así va mejor" se refiere al hecho de que él (mi amigo, un tío bastante raro ) había pensado que yo había pensado que él quería engatusarme con unas afirmaciones cariñosas que yo había interpretado por lo que eran, cariñosas y punto. Cuando le he explicado que no había malentendido sus intenciones, el me ha contestado como sabemos: "así va mejor. Ahora puedo almorzar sin apretaduras de guata". Y sigue el misterio...


----------



## Antpax

Larroja said:


> Ja ja! Sería perfecto... siempre que hayamos entendido qué significa "sin apretaduras de guata".
> De todas formas, "así va mejor" se refiere al hecho de que él (mi amigo, un tío bastante raro ) había pensado que yo había pensado que él quería engatusarme con unas afirmaciones cariñosas que yo había interpretado por lo que eran, cariñosas y punto. Cuando le he explicado que no había malentendido sus intenciones, el me ha contestado como sabemos: "así va mejor. Ahora puedo almorzar sin apretaduras de guata". Y sigue el misterio...


 
Jajaja, creo que lo que quiere decir es que ahora que no hay ningún malentendido, que las cosas están claras puede comer tranquilo, sin nada que le moleste al estómago, metafóricamente hablando, claro está.

Lo que pasa es que ya habrá comido, por la hora que es, así que tendrás que buscar otra contestación.


----------



## gatogab

Yo conozco *"puntadas a la guata" *como  *"fitte allo stomaco".*


----------



## maxpower76

Yo no he oido nunca esa expresión. Quizá sea alguna expresión muy local. ¿De dónde es tu amigo?


----------



## gatogab

maxpower76 said:


> Yo no he oido nunca esa expresión. Quizá sea alguna expresión muy local. ¿De dónde es tu amigo?


Se ha usato la parola *"guata"* invece di *"barriga"* o* "estómago"* , sicuramente è d'origine sudamericana, più precisamente del '_cono sud'_.
¿He adivinado, Larroja?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Se ha usato la parola *"guata"* invece di *"barriga"* o* "estómago"* , sicuramente è d'origine sudamericana, più precisamente del '_cono sud'_.
> ¿He adivinado, Larroja?



Perfettamente! A dirti il vero, è un sangue misto con genitori cileni, nonni argentini per un verso e uruguaiani per l'altro, una vita in continuo movimento e la testa molto spesso tra le nuvole...


----------



## Lexinauta

El asunto es muy simple: principalmente en Chile llaman al estómago, coloquialmente, 'guata'.
*guata2.*
(Del mapuche _huata_).
*1.* f. coloq. _NO Arg., Bol., Chile, Ecuad. y Perú_. Barriga, vientre, panza.


----------



## Larroja

Lexinauta said:


> El asunto es muy simple: principalmente en Chile llaman al estómago, coloquialmente, 'guata'.
> *guata2.*
> (Del mapuche _huata_).
> *1.* f. coloq. _NO Arg., Bol., Chile, Ecuad. y Perú_. Barriga, vientre, panza.



Por lo tanto sería como dije al principio: sin que algo me apriete el estómago. ¿No?


----------



## Lexinauta

Ecco!, Larroja. 
Noi diciamo anche, ma in un senso un po' diverso, quando non possiamo mangiare per le emozioni, ecc., che abbiamo 'un nudo en el estómago'.


----------



## Larroja

Lexinauta said:


> Ecco!, Larroja.
> Noi diciamo anche, ma in un senso un po' diverso, quando non possiamo mangiare per le emozioni, ecc., che abbiamo 'un nudo en el estómago'.



Anche noi possiamo avere "un nodo nello stomaco".  Grazie Lexinauta, grazie a tutti!


----------

